# Alpine PXA-H800 & RUX-C800 controller BNIB



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

BNIB Alpine PXA-H800 AND RUX-C800 Controller Imprint Audio Processor | eBay

BNIB. 
Was going to use for new install, but plans went a different way.
If you need more pics, just send me an email.


----------



## Arem.Arem (Sep 6, 2011)

How much shipping cost to Indonesia 15318 ?


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Id prefer to keep in in the states.

Here is a link to pic.

http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k356/EternalGraphics808/photo.jpg


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

....


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Final day


----------

